# Willington pickle found in local auction.



## utility man (May 7, 2015)

Found this cathedral pickle in a local auction recently. Measures 11 1/2 inches tall and has a sand chip pontil scar. Nice green color and is in great condition except for one tiny flake of the lip. The jar wasn't even advertised and I was shocked to see it on a tray lot with some other random pieces of glass. [attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 7, 2015)

Finding and winning an auction are two different animals. Don't hold me in suspense.


----------



## utility man (May 7, 2015)

I won this jar.


----------



## goodman1966 (May 7, 2015)

That's a perty pickle !!!!!  Let's see the pontil on that perty pickle please !


----------



## sandchip (May 8, 2015)

That's awesome!  Great to know that good stuff is still turning up like that.


----------



## utility man (May 8, 2015)

Here is a pic of the base. I went to the auction for a mineral water that I wanted but it was damaged. This more than made up for it. [attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## westKYdigger (May 8, 2015)

I don't know much about cathedral pickles.  Why do you call it a Willington?


----------



## utility man (May 8, 2015)

These pickles are attributed to the Willington Glassworks 1815 to 1872. Now this can be up for debate amongst collectors and I am no expert on these jars. They come in three sizes the smallest being around 7 to 9 inches in height, midsize 11 to 12 inches and the largest is 15 to 16 inches tall. These jars date around 1845 to 1860 and come iron pontiled, sand chip pontiled, and are also found with a smooth base. Norman Heckler has a small example coming up in his next auction and he calls it a Willington jar as well. Now if you look this jar up in American Bottles and Flasks and their Ancestry this jar is attributed to Westford 1857 to 1873.


----------



## RED Matthews (May 8, 2015)

Well utility man,  I tried to go to your identity listing to learn more about you - it didn't work that way.  I was interested because I have a couple of plain ones.  I would like more information on the book you referred to.  I have read a lot of early glass books - but not that one.  RED Matthews


----------



## utility man (May 9, 2015)

Red the authors are Helen McKearin and Kenneth Wilson. It has the G classification for all the historical flasks as well. Another book that is good for pickle jars or any food type bottle would be Betty Zumwalt's book.


----------



## AlleganyDigger (May 11, 2015)

Very very very nice.


----------

